# Weltkarte auf Kugel projezieren



## katha1001 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

weiss jemand von euch, wie ich eine Weltkarte auf eine Kugel projezieren kann. Die Weltkarte sollte sich dann um die Kugel drehen, die transparent ist, so dass man Vorder- und Rückseite der Weltkarte sieht?


Hier ist ein ähnliches Tut mit nem Fussball, ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie ich das auf meinen Weltkarte anwenden kann, sodass die Welt immer sichtbar ist. Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp?

http://www.micelli.de/tutorials/fussball_tut/


Vielen Dank schon mal
katha1001


----------



## Rofi (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi katha1001,

bisher hat noch niemand Dir geantwortet. Könnte sein, dass es dem einen oder anderen ging wie mir beim download Deiner Weltkarte. Sie ist leer, es sind nur Schnittmarken drauf.  :suspekt:

oops! Korrigiere, es ist doch was drauf. Du hattest Fläche und Kontur keine Farbe gegeben, deshalb wars auf den ersten Blick unsichtbar.

Werde mich bei Gelegenheit damit befassen, klingt nämlich sehr interessant, habe jetzt allerdings keine Zeit, sorry.


----------

